# Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report! Pics added



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

My wife told me i should be more spontaneous so at 9 pm friday night i put the camper on the truck and we headed for Idaho to fish for sturgeon on the snake river. We arrived just after 1:30 am and slept at the Perrine Bridge in Twin Falls waiting for the stores to open and get licenses and bait. We got loaded up and headed to Hagerman. 
When we got there it was about 70* and very pleasant. The river hasn't changed much since i was there last but the parking area had. We got the camper all organized and the kids fed and down to the river we went. My wife and i have caught plenty of sturgeon with my best at 9' even and hers a little under 5'. My 3 yo and 6 yo had never even seen one. It would be an experience for sure. 
I rigged and baited our 3 sturgeon rods and sent them out into the current. It was a,most 2 hours before our first good bite. I set the hook and handed the 12' Ugly Stick to my boy. He didn't know what to do. It was pulling him all over. I grabbed a hold of the rod about mid-point and let him reel. He finally landed his first sturgeon. A 2'er. The kids were kinda like "wow, they are big" and i told them to wait for a big one. :twisted: 
Over the next half day we landed 8 more with the largest going just shy of 7'. Both kids got to help reel that one in a little until it decided it was not going to be caught and hung me up. I fought that fish for over an hour with the line sliding between 2 rocks the entire fight! I finally got him back to the snag and he got it out for us. He jumped several times even after the 1 hour+ fight. We got some of it on video as well as several other jumps and fights. The family had a blast and could not get over the size of the fish. We ate dinner and i went back out for some night fishing. It slowed way down as the cold front pushed through and got very windy.
Sunday morning we fished for 3 hours without any hook-ups and decided to go sight seeing. We took the kids to the alligator farm and found a creek infested with Tilapia. They had a blast catching them. After that we had a sturgeon steak dinner at the Snake River Grill and headed back to camp. The kids went to bed and the wife joined me for the remaining 3 hours of our licenses. Shortly after she got down there she hooked up with a nice 4'er and had a helluva fight on her hands. Probably the hardest fighting 4'er i have ever seen! I had not had a good bite all day that was worth setting the hook on. I kept thinking i would score a fish at the stroke of midnight(to myself). I was kinda jealous the old lady had outfished me sunday. I looked at the phone and it was 11:51 when i dumped out the rest of the morts and herring and leaned over to rinse out the cooler. My wife told me to watch my pole and sure enough, a good bite!!! I grabbed the rod and he was still there. A hard swing and i am head long into a 5'er! A quick fight and when i released him i opened my phone. It was 12:00 on the nose! How lucky can you get?
Monday was more sight seeing and the kids got to fish for bluegills at Dirkies Lake by Shoshone Falls. Nice sized gills. They probably caught 30 in the 2 hours we were there. after that it was time to head home.
What an awesome weekend! I will never forget this trip.
Total sturgeon landed in 1 1/2 days, 11
Total broke off, 2
Total bites, over 50 but most of them were not very good.
Lost 3 after hooking up.
Total Tilapia 7
Total gills over 25 or 30
Cost of the trip, too much but well worth it and priceless.
Here are some vids and pics. 8)
I will add the vids later i am having trouble with the pics still.
[attachment=0:2ywdc3ho]jamies best.JPG[/attachment:2ywdc3ho][attachment=1:2ywdc3ho]good one.JPG[/attachment:2ywdc3ho][attachment=2:2ywdc3ho]gages first sturgeon.JPG[/attachment:2ywdc3ho][attachment=3:2ywdc3ho]a baby.JPG[/attachment:2ywdc3ho]


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

Thanks for the report. Those kind of memories are priceless. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

You're my hero! That sounds like a great trip, and the younguns with you too. BTW I don't think when a wife says that you should be more spontaneous that to her it means "let's go fishing." :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

Sounds like a great trip can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

Sweet deal man!! Good work on the bigguns. Cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

SWEET Brody! Way to go getting the whole family involved. Can't wait for the photos.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

Looks like you should have got that camper a few years ago, Brody.
I don't think that I will ever fish for Sturgeon.
It sure sounds like fun though.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

Where exactly is this "drive-to" location? I have gone up there to fish for sturgeon just below the CJ Strike dam near GrandView...your spot sounds closer. Also, do you have any info on other closer places on the Snake...like near Burley or up by Pocatello?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

Where are the pictures man!And the video you was telling me about would be cool to see to. :roll: 
Hurry up man!!!!

fnf 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*



dockrot said:


> Where exactly is this "drive-to" location? I have gone up there to fish for sturgeon just below the CJ Strike dam near GrandView...your spot sounds closer. Also, do you have any info on other closer places on the Snake...like near Burley or up by Pocatello?


3 hours even to the dam where we fish. It is down in Hagerman. 2 1/2 to Twin and there are sturgeon right below the bridge. Not big but great fun.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Idaho Memorial weekend sturgeon report!*

about 4 years ago a friend of mine took me to a spot near mountain home, a few miles up from strike **** during Memorial weekend. I could never find it again, but i took my truck down a treacherous and scary canyon road after driving several miles on a dirt road and we didnt see a soul the whole time.

NICE FISHIES!

Thanks for sharing the story


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pics and videos are up! Some of the videos are very short and some are drawn out but there are some good jumps on some.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Those vids are awesome. Looking at those fish seems like you are deep sea fishing in Idaho! :shock:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Pics and videos are up! Some of the videos are very short and some are drawn out but there are some good jumps on some.


Great video and pics Brody. When I opened the 1st one and saw one of my best friends boats I almost fell over. Jim and I began carrying his boat down to the water last year. It really helps to get right over them. I landed a 6 and a half footer last year from "Orca".

I called Jim and gave him the link to the Video. Sherri got it up for him and is forwarding it to their kids.
Small world, ehh?

You comming up to Willard for the tournement remnant party? I'll be there. I even have a spare campsite that is paid for if your interested.

Troutgas,
It is just like deep sea fishing for sharks, but closer.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Troll, That is crazy!! Very small world!! Jim and his wife are great people! We made friends and fished for a while together in the Orca. He landed 2 and i missed some bites. Great people. I gave him a card and hope they keep in touch.
I guess you know the area huh? Awesome place except the heat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Friggin sweet vids! It is on my short list to try sometime looks like a great outing with the family sure wish my wife enjoyed fishing as much as yours seems to! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report, pics and videos. Thanks!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Very Nice.
Thanks for sharing. :lol:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Talk about a cool trip! I'll bet the kids had one heck of a time up there playing and fishing all at the same time! Nice work man.


----------

